# I NEED MORE ANIME PLZ RECOMMEND ON A SCALE OF 8/8 M8



## pastaconsumer (May 6, 2015)

I need some animes to watch over the summer, because I'm almost done with:
Tokyo Ghoul Root A
WataMote: No Matter How I Look At It, It's You Guys' Fault I'm Unpopular!
So yeah... Wanna suggest? Go ahead. If you suggest one I've seen, I'll let you know.
Thanks!


----------



## TecXero (May 6, 2015)

Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood, Gurren Lagann, and Digimon Adventure (including 02) are the only ones I've enjoyed enough to watch all the way through.

If you're willing to branch into western animation, I can recommend more shows. Off the top of my head, I'd suggest Young Justice, Transformers Prime, Batman: The Brave and the Bold, Avatar: The Last Airbender, The Legend of Korra, Batman TAS, Gargoyles, Star Wars Rebels, and Steven Universe.


----------



## RevPokemon (May 6, 2015)

Cory in the house.
The best anime of all time .


Seriously I like doraemon, soul eater, other stuff you know like yugioh .
Also I could also suggest other western stuff


----------



## Sefi (May 6, 2015)

Black Lagoon, Berserk, Cowboy Bebop, FLCL, Needless, Gungrave, Elfen Lied, Claymore, Evangalion, Attack on Titan, Full Metal Alchemist/Brotherhood... need more?


----------



## AaronUzumaki (May 6, 2015)

Recently, I've watched and enjoyed Toradora!, MAR (Marchen Awakens Romance), Magic Kaito, and Kuroko's Basketball. Of course, there's also all of the big ones if you haven't watched em' yet (Attack On Titan, Sword Art Online, etc.)


----------



## Deleted User (May 6, 2015)

Um.... Pretty much the only Anime I've ever finished was Princess Jellyfish...
I really don't watch too much Anime, or anything either, really, but I've heard that Jojo's Bizarre Adventure is pretty good, and I've been wanting to watch it.


----------



## keven3477 (May 7, 2015)

gurren laggan, kill la kill, fairy tail, and sword art online are good ones


----------



## Joe88 (May 7, 2015)

http://myanimelist.net/animelist/Joe88


----------



## Tortitamal (May 7, 2015)

Fate Stay night, Fate Zero & Fate Unlimited Blade Works (in that order), Welcome to the NHK, both versions of Fullmetal Alchemist, Code Geass, Death Note, Angel Beats, The melacholy of Haruhi Suzumiya, Tengen Toppa Gurren Laggan


----------



## Adeka (May 7, 2015)

The Seven Deadly Sins



Spoiler


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2015)

Adeka said:


> The Seven Deadly Sins
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
That's were you got your avatars!


----------



## Megaben99 (May 7, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> gurren laggan, kill la kill, fairy tail, and sword art online are good ones


Kill la Kill ftw.


----------



## RolfXCIV (May 7, 2015)

I can give you Code Geass/Monster/Mushishi. You probably saw/read "Death Note".

I also want suggestions. I'm looking for slice of life, but something that takes itself more seriously than "Kare Kano", whilst being more realistic than "Clannad". You can also suggest mangas, I would prefer it even. Please assume I haven't seen or read the most popular.


----------



## Tortitamal (May 7, 2015)

RolfXCIV said:


> I can give you Code Geass/Monster/Mushishi. You probably saw/read "Death Note".
> 
> I also want suggestions. I'm looking for slice of life, but something that takes itself more seriously than "Kare Kano", whilst being more realistic than "Clannad". You can also suggest mangas, I would prefer it even. Please assume I haven't seen or read the most popular.


 
Slice of life, I suggest Welcome to the NHK


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 7, 2015)

Depends on what you like, but I am so tired and sleepy that instead of thinking I will multiquote me:


sarkwalvein said:


> Anime target audience is very wide.
> You can go from Kids (Pokemon) to a mature audience (Monster).
> From boys to girls, from men to women, with all kind of diverse topics and genres.
> If you want to take a look at some shows that aren't kid targeted, take a look at eg. Monster, Master Keaton, Spice and Wolf, Mamoru Oshii's versions of Ghost in the Shell, to a certain extent Baccano!, etc. (there are many more but my memory fails me)
> ...





sarkwalvein said:


> Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood
> Baccano! (And then perhaps Durarara)
> 
> Everything else would depend on what you like.
> ...





sarkwalvein said:


> If you want to watch an enjoyable PoS full of action that does not even end I also recommend you "I don't even remember what it was called". (Yeah, so transcendental...)
> 
> PS: Oh, yeah, it was called Kamisama Dolls. Also applies to Deadman Wonderland.
> 
> ...





Tortitamal said:


> Slice of life, I suggest Welcome to the NHK


I also would recommend that, hell I have seen so much shit I forget things all the time.


RolfXCIV said:


> I can give you Code Geass/Monster/Mushishi. You probably saw/read "Death Note".
> 
> I also want suggestions. I'm looking for slice of life, but something that takes itself more seriously than "Kare Kano", whilst being more realistic than "Clannad". You can also suggest mangas, I would prefer it even. Please assume I haven't seen or read the most popular.


Manga? I don't know if it would be your thing, but kind of slice of lifey (and I like them) Chihayafuru and Gin no Saji.


----------



## Nobunaga (May 7, 2015)

Guilty Crown (Must watch~~)
Accel World
Fate/Zero
Fate Stay Night Unlimited Blade Works~~
Durarara and X2
Sword Art Online
Owari no Seraph (Even though it's still on going)
Kuroko no Basket
D-Gray Man
Shingeki no Kyojin
Aldonoah Zero
Shigatsu wa kimi no uso

That's all I could think of  if you want more don't hesitate to PM me


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 7, 2015)

Nobunaga said:


> Guilty Crown (Must watch~~)
> Accel World
> Fate/Zero
> Fate Stay Night Unlimited Blade Works~~
> ...


 
Good day, King of kings... I will take the liberty to say that Aldonoah Zero is... erm... argh... why the hell did I waste my time on that bleh.
Only that, it seems I am on a personal crusade against that... thing... (that ending to the series, that beginning of the second season, that... argh)

EDIT: Also I fail to detect if this is sarcasm: "Guilty Crown (Must watch*~~*)". Beacuse it might be (not that I have seen the series, but I have heard so much people against it...)


----------



## Nobunaga (May 7, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> Good day, King of kings... I will take the liberty to say that Aldonoah Zero is... erm... argh... why the hell did I waste my time on that bleh.
> Only that, it seems I am on a personal crusade against that... thing... (that ending to the series, that beginning of the second season, that... argh)
> 
> EDIT: Also I fail to detect if this is sarcasm: "Guilty Crown (Must watch*~~*)". Beacuse it might be.


Good day!
Nope it's not! It's one of my favorite anime as you can see here http://myanimelist.net/animelist/BlasterDark
About Aldonoah! I like mecha very much but that one had a style of it's own  The second season was a bit slow on my opinion but I really like the first one though!


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 7, 2015)

Nobunaga said:


> Good day!
> Nope it's not! It's one of my favorite anime as you can see here http://myanimelist.net/animelist/BlasterDark
> About Aldonoah! I like mecha very much but that one had a style of it's own  The second season was a bit slow on my opinion but I really like the first one though!


 
Well, the first season was OK actually, it was the second one that disappointed me.

EDIT: I really like that theme you have in MAL, I never even took the time to find how to customize it.


----------



## zecoxao (May 7, 2015)

Stein's Gate


----------



## lzyslckr (May 7, 2015)

Eureka Seven


----------



## zfreeman (May 7, 2015)

Outlaw Star: classic 90s.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 7, 2015)

zfreeman said:


> Outlaw Star: classic 90s.


 
Never finished that, perhaps I will take some time to go through it.
Also, again forgetting shit I've seen: Infinite Ryvius (nice end of 90s)


----------



## Joe88 (May 7, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> Well, the first season was OK actually, it was the second one that disappointed me.
> 
> EDIT: I really like that theme you have in MAL, I never even took the time to find how to customize it.


I guess it had a little too many similarities to code geass as well as mostly generic characters (emotionless dark haired male mc)
and the nobody dies, everybody lives ending

still was entertaining to watch as it didnt just turn it into a harem or throw fanservice everywhere


----------



## Hells Malice (May 7, 2015)

http://myanimelist.net/animelist/HellsMalice&show=0&order=4

Have at 'er.
If you want something specific, ask.


----------



## pastaconsumer (May 7, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> Depends on what you like, but I am so tired and sleepy that instead of thinking I will multiquote me:
> I also would recommend that, hell I have seen so much shit I forget things all the time.Manga? I don't know if it would be your thing, but kind of slice of lifey (and I like them) Chihayafuru and Gin no Saji.


Hell, I'm reading all 208 chapters of Tokyo Ghoul for my English project. Saying I love Manga would be a MAJOR understatement. If you know anymore, please suggest them.

To everybody, I will soon update my signature with a list of recommended animes by you guys and the ones I have finished, plus the ones I am currently watching.


----------



## RolfXCIV (May 7, 2015)

Tortitamal said:


> Slice of life, I suggest Welcome to the NHK


 


sarkwalvein said:


> I also would recommend that, hell I have seen so much shit I forget things all the time. Manga? I don't know if it would be your thing, but kind of slice of lifey (and I like them) Chihayafuru and Gin no Saji.


 

Interesting suggestions I didn't know before. Thanks.


----------



## Kane49 (May 8, 2015)

If you liked Tokyo Ghoul go with Parasyte


----------



## Walker D (May 9, 2015)

Watch Kaiba







That's all


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 9, 2015)

Walker D said:


> Watch Kaiba
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
Totally agree, and that screenshot makes me sad.
PS: Please, don't get driven back by the art/animation style.


----------



## Walker D (May 9, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> Please, don't get driven back by the art/animation style.


Don't worry... I think he'll be drived in


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 9, 2015)

Fuck I am still sad, let's talk about a downer...
Interesting how in only three episodes that show created such a strong impression that looking at a fucking screenshot many many years later makes me sad in a sad way.
Meh... goes looking for something shiny to bring the mood up.
Oh, yes... This is stupid enough, it should work:


----------



## ken28 (May 10, 2015)

i am going to be the odd fish here and gonna say precure/pretty cure. would mostlikely be enough for the whole summer and more.

otherwise Scrapped Princess, lyrical Nanoha and Madoka are reall neat


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 10, 2015)

ken28 said:


> i am going to be the odd fish here and gonna say precure/pretty cure. would mostlikely be enough for the whole summer and more.
> 
> otherwise Scrapped Princess, lyrical Nanoha and Madoka are reall neat


 
Erm... I acknowledge Heartcatch! Precure had its charm, and I like the opening.
But I tried, hell I tried to watch the original Precure, I think I saw 3 or 4 episodes and couldn't really stand it.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 10, 2015)

Eureka Seven (not AO)
Parasyte
Nanatsu no Taizai
Claymore
Kill la Kill
Yona of the Dawn

You didn't ask for anything specific, so there are a few I enjoyed. Some relatively recent, some a bit older, one a little older than the rest, but all enjoyable.


----------



## Cuelhu (May 10, 2015)

The Twelve Kingdoms
Ninja Slayer (YEEEAAAAAAART!)


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 10, 2015)

FMA: Brotherhood
Death Note if you haven't seen it.
You might like Naruto Shippuden. I think it's ending soon so it would be a good time to start. A lot of people hate on Naruto but it has a lot of great moments (I suggest skipping the fillers though)
Kaze no Stigma I only watched a few episodes of but it seemed like an interesting anime. Lots of action.



AaronUzumaki said:


> Recently, I've watched and enjoyed Toradora!, MAR (Marchen Awakens Romance), Magic Kaito, and Kuroko's Basketball. Of course, there's also all of the big ones if you haven't watched em' yet (Attack On Titan, Sword Art Online, etc.)


 
There is a MÄR anime? 
I loved the manga.


----------



## anthonyplep (May 10, 2015)

FLCL - 6 episodes
Paranoia Agent - 13 episodes

I'm not much of an anime guy in the slightest although I'd definitely recommend these two.  Both series don't have a lot of episodes (19 total between the two) so they're both pretty good for a quick fix


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 10, 2015)

Walker D said:


> Watch Kaiba
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 

It's bizarre looking at an image and then getting a feeling that you have seen it before, only to check the anime and realize you watched the entire series and didn't remember.

Anyways, dun listen to all those pleb suggestions (except that one with Suzumiya Haruhi...and the Parasyte one too I guess). Working under the basis that you can finish at least a one cour anime per day (so 12 epi/day), here are 98 anime series that should last you the summer. And as a bonus, some one shots from shit like Anime Mirai.

Series:
01) Akatsuki no Yona
02) Amagi Brilliant Park
03) Angel Beats!
04) AnoHana
05) AnoNatsu
06) Ao Haru Ride
07) Barakamon
08) Black Cat (manga is better by tons)
09) Haganai
10) Haganai Next
11) Kawaisou
12) Btooom!
13) Chuunibyou
14) Cross Ange
15) Death Parade (Watch with Death Billiards)
16) Elemental Gerade
17) Elfen Lied
18) F/SN
19) F/SN UBW
20) F/Z
21) F/Z 2
22) Fate/Kaleid Liner Prisma Illya
23) Fate/Kaleid Liner Prisma Illya 2wei
24) Fractale
25) Gekkan Shoujo
26) Golden Time
27) Gosick
28) Grisaia no Kajitsu (and the running second season if you want)
29) Guilty Crown
30) Haiyore! Nyaruko
31) Haiyore! Nyaruko W
32) Hataraku Maou-sama!
33) Hellsing
34) Hellsing Ultimate
35) HenNeko
36) Higashi no Eden (and two movies)
37) Hitsugi no Chaika
38) Hitsugi no Chaika Avenging Battle
39) Ichigo 100%
40) Inou-Battle
41) Isshuukan Friends
42) Junketsu no Maria
43) K-On! (please turn off brain, once you finish this, there is much more moe to be had, but that is a different list)
44) Kaiba
45) TWGOK
46) TWGOK 2
47) Kannagi
48) Katanagatari
49) Kemono no Souja Erin
50) Kemono no Souja Erin
51) Kemono no Souja Erin
52) Kemono no Souja Erin (It's 50-ish episodes, and I'm recommending it 4 times, fucking watch it and be sure to get past the first 6 episodes before you decide on binning or continuing)
53) Kill La Kill
54) Parasyte
55) Kotoura-san
56) Kure-nai
57) Kyoukai no Kanata
58) Kyoukaisenjou no Horizon
59) Kyoukaisenjou no Horizon II
60) Log Horizon
61) Log Horizon 2
62) Love Hina
63) Mahou Sensei Negima
64) Madoka Magica
65) Mahouka
66) Majimoji Rurumo
67) Medaka Box
68) Medaka Box Abnormal
69) Mekakucity Actors (BD version)
70) Mermaid Forest
71) Midori no Hibi
72) Mikakunin de Shinkoukei
73) Mirai Nikki
74) Mondaiji-tachi ga Isekai kara Kuru Sou Desu yo?
75) Mushi-Uta
76) Mushishi
77) Mushishi Zoku Shou
78) Mushishi Zoku Shou 2
79) Nazo no Kanojo X
80) NHK ni Youkoso
81) Nijuu Mensou no Musume
82) Nisekoi
83) NGNL
84) Noein: Mou Hitori no Kimi e (fuck the teen angst)
85) Noragami
86) Oda Nobuna no Yabou
87) Spice and Wolf
88) OreImo
89) OreImo 2
90) OreShura
91) OreGairu
92) Ouran Koukou
93) Outbreak Company
94) Phantom Requiem for the Phantom
95) Rokujouma no Shinryakusha
96) Rozen Maiden series
97) Ryuugajou Nanana no Maizoukin
98) Saenai Heroine no Sodatekata



List of overly recommended I don't even give a fuck anymore but still justified recommends:
AirTV
Air Gear
Clannad
Black Lagoon
Claymore
Chaos;Head
Code Geass
Cowboy Bebop
Eureka Seven
FLCL
FMA Brotherhood
Kanon
Monogatari Series
Samurai Champloo

OneShot:
Buta
Captain Harlock
Dakera no Manazashi
Death Billiards (watch with Death Parade)
Kuro no Sumika: Chronus
Ojii-san no Lamp
Rakuen Tsuihou
Redline

Mini-series:
Danna ga Nani
Mangaka-san to Assistant-san
Miss Monochrome

Just Recommends:
Denpa Teki na Kanojo
Eve no Jikan (movie or series, the movie is just the series in one whole video)
HanTsuki
Mardock Scramble (3 movies)

Of course, 98+ entries isn't even enough.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 10, 2015)

jurassicplayer said:


> It's bizarre looking at an image and then getting a feeling that you have seen it before, only to check the anime and realize you watched the entire series and didn't remember.


That happens to me all the fucking time, Ms. Kirisaki.
It's called becoming an old geezer.


----------



## AaronUzumaki (May 10, 2015)

The Real Jdbye said:


> FMA: Brotherhood
> Death Note if you haven't seen it.
> You might like Naruto Shippuden. I think it's ending soon so it would be a good time to start. A lot of people hate on Naruto but it has a lot of great moments (I suggest skipping the fillers though)
> Kaze no Stigma I only watched a few episodes of but it seemed like an interesting anime. Lots of action.
> ...


Yeah, it's a bit old and can be tough to find, but it's worth it (I only read a few issues of the manga, but the beginning is pretty faithful, so I assume the whole series was too). I think I actually lucked out and found it on Crunchyroll, but I don't think it's on there anymore.


----------

